
Congressional Ignorance Leaves the U.S. Vulnerable to Cyberthreats - furcyd
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/congressional-ignorance-leaves-the-u-s-vulnerable-to-cyberthreats/
======
sporkologist
The Internet is not something that you just dump something on. It's not a big
truck. It's a series of tubes.

------
webwielder2
and climate threats, and gun threats, and water threats, and air threats, and
economic threats, and infrastructure threats, and health threats...

------
abricot
The people in charge aren't uncomfortable with the system that put them in
charge. Colour me surprised.

~~~
blitmap
Projects that give me hope are local governments taking up "open data"
initiatives, and things like this:

[https://designsystem.digital.gov/](https://designsystem.digital.gov/)

Finding politicians who are willing to understand tech is hard, but enabling
new services/businesses with open data seems to be helping. Politicians
understand business I suppose.

~~~
eth0up
Another angle of approach:

Bruce Schneier's _Why technologists need to get involved in public policy?_

[https://cyber.harvard.edu/story/2019-10/why-technologists-
ne...](https://cyber.harvard.edu/story/2019-10/why-technologists-need-get-
involved-public-policy)

